

Ask HN: Is totlol.com alive? - Maro

Totlol.com is (was?) a Youtube for kids which got into trouble over the Youtube API ToS:<p>http://www.totlol.com/t/story<p>Does anyone know how that turned out? The site is up, but it's hard to tell tell how it's doing.
======
maushu
As I have read before here, it's a bad idea to base your startup on a specific
platform. This has happened with twitter too.

